# FR phoque / foc in the expression "pédé comme un phoque"



## clopac

MODERATOR NOTE: This thread has been split from an earlier thread _"_pédé comme un phoque_"_, which discusses the variety of equivalent English expressions for the French expression. 

This new thread discusses the etymology of the words _foc/phoque/folk_ as it relates to the above French expression.


NOTE DE LA MODÉRATION : Ce fil provient d'un fil précédent, _" pédé comme un phoque ",_ qui traite des équivalents en anglais de l'expression française.

Ce nouveau fil discute de l'étymologie des mots_ foc/phoque/folk_ par rapport à l'expression française en question.

[...]

By the way, on dit "pédé comme un foc"(la voile du bateau qui prend le vent par l'arrière) et non phoque l'animal


----------



## Keith Bradford

"Pédé comme un phoque" est la seule variante que j'ai jamais vu depuis 20 ans que j'habite en France ; on m'a expliqué ce cela vient non pas de l'animal mais d'un jeu de mots bilingue phoque/f*ck. 

Il existe en anglais l'expression "as queer as fuck", retranscrit dans le titre d'un feuilleton télévisé comme : "Queer as folk".

Autrement, j'aime l'expression "As camp as a row of pink tents".


----------



## tluaertetl

La vrai expression "c'est pédé comme un foc"....parce que elle est une voile d'un bateaux qui prend du vente en derrière,  ya rien avoir avec  l'animal.   gay as it gets, i suppose would be the best response, though we dont really have a direct translation. the ones listed above are pretty humourous.


----------



## Keith Bradford

I think that this is another of those expressions where everybody will come up with their own etymology and argue about _foc/phoque_ till the cows come home. Usually in this type of case, I apply Ockam's razor and go for the simplest explanation; to my mind this is a straight borrowing from the English "_as queer as fuck_". Who on earth dreamt up a relationship with seals or sails? That would be queer!


----------



## William1234

'There's nought so queer as folk' English saying (East Anglia, North). From that old-fashioned expression comes the title of the famous TV drama. So no borrowing from the English for 'pédé comme un foc'. The French expression (old-fashioned as well) has been used for quite a long time. I agree, francophones do borrow words and phrases from the English languages but not always!


----------



## Jocaste

tluaertetl said:


> La vrai expression "c'est pédé comme un foc"....parce que elle est une voile d'un bateaux qui prend du vente en derrière,  ya rien avoir avec  l'animal.   gay as it gets, i suppose would be the best response, though we dont really have a direct translation. the ones listed above are pretty humourous.



C'est faux.
La vraie expression est "pédé comme un phoque".

Cf : *Beaucoup de personnes pensent que la véritable expression est "pédé comme un foc". Eh bien, non ! L’expression véritable s’écrit "pédé comme un phoque". L’écrire autrement est une faute (Dictionnaire des expressions et locutions", d’Alain REY et Sophie CHANTREAU). 

source
*


----------



## Aoyama

On devrait ouvrir un autre fil pour cette histoire de *phoque* et de *foc *.
Moi, je voterais plutot pour *foc* et l'histoire de 





> la voile du bateau qui prend le vent par l'arrière


 (en pensant aussi a "à la voile et à la vapeur", même si pas vraiment de _rapport_ ...) car que viennent faire les phoques dans cette histoire, on ne sache pas que l'homosexualité soit particulièrement répandue chez ces phocidés (j'aime cette fin de phrase) ...


----------



## Viobi

Jocaste said:


> C'est faux.
> La vraie expression est "pédé comme un phoque".
> 
> Cf : *Beaucoup de personnes pensent que la véritable expression est "pédé comme un foc". Eh bien, non ! L’expression véritable s’écrit "pédé comme un phoque". L’écrire autrement est une faute (Dictionnaire des expressions et locutions", d’Alain REY et Sophie CHANTREAU). *
> 
> *source*


 
[...]

Autre explication, inverse (vraie? aucune idée): 
"D'après nos analyses très poussées sur la question et nos connaissances en matière de voile, d'expressions françaises et d'homosexualité, 
nous pouvons attester que l'expression correcte est "PD comme un FOC ". 
Car, quand on veut tourner face au vent, la grand voile change rapidement de côté mais ce n'est que quand le foc bascule lui aussi que le bateau change de direction. Il est donc décisif dans la manœuvre. En résumé, le foc permet de "virer de bord"... relatif à l'expression plus connue désignant un changement d'orientation sexuelle. 
De plus, en soutenant notre camarade quelques commentaires plus haut, l'expression " à voile et à vapeur" (bisexuel) ne vient-elle pas elle aussi du monde marin ? "

Plis de détails là


----------



## Keith Bradford

The problem with all these assertions is that etymology doesn't mean "what an interesting coincidence".  It means "I have documentary proof that at such and such a date, such and such a person used this phrase in the following way/with the following spelling".

Gimme some historic evidence.  Otherwise we can all think up our own "eymologies" and they'll probably be some far-fetched acronym.


----------



## LILOIA

Keith Bradford said:


> I think that this is another of those expressions where everybody will come up with their own etymology and argue about _foc/phoque_ till the cows come home. Usually in this type of case, I apply Ockam's razor and go for the simplest explanation; to my mind this is a straight borrowing from the English "_as queer as fuck_". Who on earth dreamt up a relationship with seals or sails? That would be queer!



I'm sorry to have to say that, but who on earth would borrow an English word to coin an old phrase ? A word that the French don't pronounce "fock", anyway. I agree with William1234.


----------



## Keith Bradford

LILOIA said:


> I'm sorry to have to say that, but who on earth would borrow an English word to coin an old phrase ? A word that the French don't pronounce "fock", anyway...


 
I quite agree. And who on earth would liken gays to seals? And who on earth would dream up a complex relationship between sails and homosexuality? All these sound totally ridiculous, and only hard historical facts can help us through.

You say "old phrase"; which one and what date?

(PS: many English-speakers pronounce fuck as /fok/.)


----------



## wistou

L'idée des phocidés serait une fausse idée, quelle déception ?


----------



## Tidoudoux

A mon avis la vraie origine de cette expression c'est perdue au fil du temps, c'est souvent le cas.

Par exemple "qui dort dine" ne veut pas dire qu'en dormant on peut sauter un repas. Ça vient des auberges d'autre fois ou cet écriteau indiquait qu'un client qui passait la nuit devait forcement prendre un repas sur place.

Ou "au temps pour moi" que tout le monde écrit "autant pour moi".


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Jocaste said:


> Beaucoup de personnes pensent que la véritable expression est "pédé comme un foc". Eh bien, non ! L’expression véritable s’écrit "pédé comme un phoque". L’écrire autrement est une faute (Dictionnaire des expressions et locutions", d’Alain REY et Sophie CHANTREAU).


Si l'expression est effectivement _pédé comme un phoque_, le même Alain Rey, dans son _Dictionnaire historique de la langue française_, précise que son origine est bien un jeu de mot sur _foc_, la voile qui prend le vent par l'arrière ...


----------



## LILOIA

Keith Bradford said:


> I quite agree. And who on earth would liken gays to seals? And who on earth would dream up a complex relationship between sails and homosexuality? All these sound totally ridiculous, and only hard historical facts can help us through.
> 
> You say "old phrase"; which one and what date? J'ai bien peur que ça ne se perde dans la nuit des temps et qu'à force d'"assertion" en "assertion" on n'ait perdu la trace ... Je ne me prononcerai donc pas. Mais "fuck" --> "phoque" ou "foc" me paraît étymologiquement et linguistiquement improbable.
> 
> (PS: many English-speakers pronounce fuck as /fok/.)


English-speakers, indeed. French speakers would probably say something like "feuk", or "fack" (ask round you). It so doesn't sound like "phoque".

Tidoudoux is quite right : very few people know the true meaning of "qui dort dîne" or the spelling of "au temps pour moi" !


----------



## djmc

As an expression it sounds like the English "as queer as a coot". I don't think this particular aspersions on coots just as I don't think the French cast aspersions on seals. I am not convinced that it is a borrowing from English, and I don't think it has anything do do with foc. The English for foc is gib. Often these sort of expressions seem to be adopted because they seem to trip off the tongue in a  satisfying way. Similarly "as queer as a clockwork orange" is fairly common.


----------



## terrybrasil

I  think phoque should be spellt 'foc' (jib...a triangular sail) no relation to the animal at all...I might be mistaken but the expression refers to one of the sails that gets the back wind at sea, allowing the boat to move..


----------



## Babbana

Keith Bradford said:


> "Pédé comme un phoque" est la seule variante que j'ai jamais vu depuis 20 ans que j'habite en France ; on m'a expliqué ce cela vient non pas de l'animal mais d'un jeu de mots bilingue phoque/f*ck.
> 
> Il existe en anglais l'expression "as queer as fuck", retranscrit dans le titre d'un feuilleton télévisé comme : "Queer as folk".
> 
> Autrement, j'aime l'expression "As camp as a row of pink tents".




I really enjoyed this thread and thought I'd chip in my two cents worth.  And just in case you are wondering, I came across foc as an example of words borrowed from French into Dutch.  Who knows what the origin of the phrase is and you are right that making up your own etymology doesn't help.  As a case of mismatching elements of an expression, my sister who is just too young to have used the expression queer for gays, insists on describing her many friends as "gay as a three pound note".  I cannot get it into her head that this is meaningless, whereas the original was quite a clever pun.
That's all.


----------



## Nouus-rxf

Hello,

I'd vote for "phoque" as it sounds funnier, and that's really the only thing that matters about this phrase. 

$0.02


----------



## CarlosRapido

Pour ceux intéressés, cliquez *ici* pour un article amusant sur l'origine de cette expression surprenante et peu logique.


----------



## berndf

It seems all we can say is that the etymology of the expression is unknown and that all attempts to explain its origin are mere speculation (the Wiktionary entry).

Moderator note: Please don't come up with yet another folk-etymology. We'd all be grateful for some solid information.


----------



## Wai Ho

CarlosRapido said:


> Pour ceux intéressés, cliquez *ici* pour un article amusant sur l'origine de cette expression surprenante et peu logique.


In fact, many Quebeckers pronounce the F-word as "phoque", but in fact, it's more close to "fâque". When I was in my elementary school, my classmate said "doque" for the word "duck", my English teacher tell him: No, it's "dâque".


----------



## Keith Bradford

For what it's worth:

*Pédéraste *and *pédérastie *entered the French language around 1580.
*Pédéraste *grew abruptly in popularity around 1940.
*Pédé *entered the language also around 1940
*Pédé comme un phoque* around 1950
*Pédé comme un foc* around 1990
Source: Google Books Ngram Viewer.  I have multiplied the "comme un...." phrases by 10 to make them clearer.  (Coincidentally "As queer as folk" arose in the late 1930s.)

On that basis, it seems most likely that *the "phoque" variant is the original, and "foc" derived from it*.

Now, as to the reason...


----------



## CarlosRapido

Les expressions *gai comme un pinson* et* queer as folk* n'avaient à l'origine rien à voir avec l'homosexualité; *gai/gay* (*joyeux*) et *queer (bizarre)* sont vraisemblablement devenus des euphémismes pour *homosexuel *durant l'ère Victorienne qui imposait le tabou sur la plupart des mots reliés à la sexualité et à l'anatomie intime...

Et, pour revenir au sujet, j'accorde peu de confiance dans les résultats de recherches Google qui ne sont pas corroborés par des sources académiques sérieuses.  Alain Rey, faisant autorité dans le domaine, me semble la source la plus crédible et je penche donc vers l'option *foc* qui, déjà à cause du lien avec la pédérastie, est aussi connu sous le nom de *génois*...


----------

